# Moving to alberta,canada



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

hi,i am an irish plumber considering moving to alberta canada with my family.I am looking for advice in helping me make this decision.I understand it will be a huge culture shock and it will take time to settle.But i know that would get easier when you get a network of friends established.My biggest concern is for my kids and would they be readily accepted in school?Also is ther work available for irish plumbers in alberta.Any advice would be gladly welcome.


----------

